# R.I.P. My Bunny "Stew"



## Nancy McClelland

Stewart II, our little Dwarf/mini Lop mix passed away about an hour ago. He was one of the cutest little bunnies that you'd ever see. He was a gorgeous Black Otter with the Dwarf face but normal length ears. A friend of ours five years ago had an accidental breeding. She had one bunny out and the other made an escape. When I went over and sexed them, I told here to be ready for a larger family. We took Stewart because he had dental issues and no one wanted to take that on. He only weighed 3 1/2 pounds, but always seemed bigger than that. He loved playing with his toys, running and binkying, and would also let you know that the hutch was HIS. We're gonna miss you my little man, goodbye. I'll add some pictures in a couple of days as I'm having a hard time just typing this in.:rip:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## kirsterz09

Sorry to hear of your loss,
Binky free Stew :angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Fancy77

sorry for your loss


----------



## BunnyLovers

Its mommy's turn to say something. Stew was a little crabin' puff but he was our crabin' puff. Such a remarkable face. He was such a little dynamo when he would run around the room, you forgot he was such a little tempermental bunny. It was a lesson lerned for me that bunnies do things on their own terms sometimes. I used to feel bad that he would have to go in and get his teeth cut because they did not grow right for him to eat.
I will miss you little guy. Too soon we are having big rocks as grave site markers in our yard. 



Binky on little guy. Rest now. Your brothers and sisters who have gone before you will meet you at the bridge.:magicwand:


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

Awwww, I feel so bad!! I'm soo sorry for your loss. I know it's hard to lose an animal. R.I.P Stew!


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. He sounds a lot like our girl Frida. I have to say, the opinionated ones are often the best. I'm so sorry Stew isn't with you anymore, but you gave him such a great life, which is something to be proud of. Binky free!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry for you loss. Stew sounds like a great bunny guy!

Binky-free, Stew. :rainbow: You will be missed!


----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Nancy McClelland

Here are two pictures of Stewart II. Didn't have all that many of him as he wasn't a very social rabbit. We used to call him "Grumpenstew", as he was very territorial about his hutch. He had really long, beautiful hair, so it seemed that he was larger till you picked him up and realized that he was really very big or heavy. He was a fairly happy rabbit--he liked to run, jump and play with toys. We miss you little buddy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well my little man, it's been a month since you  passed to the bridge. It still doesn't seem possible, but, at least we had a good five years together. Just wish we didn't have to take you in for teeth trimming so often, but in a perfect world I'd still have all my bunnies. At least you went quietly, at home. Rest in peace my little man.


----------



## jcl_24

I'm sorry you lost Stew.

He will feel all your love at the Bridge just as he felt it here :hearts.

In time, may you be able to smile at the happy memories you have of him.

Jo xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everyone. It's never easy saying goodbye, especially when they aren't really that old. Johnny Cash wrote a song that sums up my feelings, "I don't like but I guess things happen that way".


----------



## jujub793

goodbye Stew :rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

well Stewart, it's been two months--doesn't hardly seem possible my little man. Rest in peace and no more monthly teeth trims for you now. Sure do miss your stubborn little antics my "grumpen Stew". Binky free.


----------



## cheryl

I know what you mean..time seems to go byyet it never seems that the loss of a beloved pet has really been that long...you know what i mean?....my Jack has been gone for a month.. yet to me it feels like i lost him yesterday.

Stew sure was a handsome little guy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sorry you loss Stewart in April. I always tried to avoid the Rainbow Bridge Announcements as it makes me so sad. But now I have to come here as I lost my Pebbles 3 weeks ago. It is still hard to talk about Pebbles.

Binky Free Stewart. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tempus Fugit, Memento Mori. Still hard to believe you're gone my little man.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

I am so sorry, Binky Free Stew, maybe you can play with Blaze while you wait!


----------



## yngmea

binky free stew.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey everyone, another one of those anniversaries that you have but hate. It was one year ago today that we came in and found that "Stew" or Stewart II had passed sometime in the night. He was one of the prettiest Black Otters we've ever seen. He was part ND and his mom was a mini Lop so he had regular size ears with the longest, silkiest fur--made him seem like he was bigger than he really was. He was also very proficient at climbing over wire fences and squeezing into the tightest spaces. We sure do miss you little man.:rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:in tears:Two years already--miss you little man.


----------



## HEM

We are sorry for your loss, guys. Like you said, this is one of those bad anniversaries. Hopefully you will find comfort in memories of Stew.
Dilly will get an extra banana chip for Stew tonight


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Stew I miss you a bunch, you were a crabby lil bunny, but I still loved you, I miss having you hopping into my lap when I sat down in the rabbit room


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep, I miss my fluffy little crab boy. He was great comedy relief.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss my handstand bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland

That was so funny and so uniquely Stewart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem hardly possible, but another year has passed since you left us my little man. Rest in peace and binky free my little climber.


----------



## Maureen Las

He was darling ! So sorry that he is gone but so happy that he had a good life with you! RIP Stewie ..you were loved


----------



## Saffy

Oh Nancy .. I'm so sorry to hear about Stew ... He was one the generation of rabbits cheeky and naughty, like mine, when I joined. Thinking of you x x


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry about Stew! RIP little guy. Binky free.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Another year without our handstanding bunny, I miss the lil crabby bun, and he was a lot of fun to be with


----------



## Aubrisita

Hugs.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

so sorry about your little one!! you were such a good mommy!! take care!!


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

hard to believe it will be 4 years in April since our lil crabby guy passed away


----------



## Nancy McClelland

4 years already-doesn't hardly seem possible that it's been that long. Sure do miss you little boy. You were such a cute and unique little bunny. Rest in peace my little guy.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I find it heartwarming to see how much you love and miss your friends. I still have a hard time thinking about my kitty Moki that passed..it will be five years ago this June.

They never leave our hearts do they..bless


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep, we still remember all of them--it's so true that they never leave our hearts. My first dog has been gone for 4 decades and I still remember taking her to the beach to run on weekdays and to the hills on the weekends--seems like it was only yesterday.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Five years already since you pass my little "Crabbin Puff". You sure were a cutie and could you ever climb over anything--no fencing was a barricade for you. We still talk about you a lot and as long as I'm above ground I'll celebrate this anniversary so that you're truly never gone from our memory. You were so cute, and tiny when we first got you and I always liked the Black Otter coloring. Binky free my little man and rest peacefully with the other 10 in our garden. We only have 5 left of the original bunnies we moved here with--we are all getting old. Every morning I look in the mirror I almost say "who's that old fart standing there?"


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Stew buddy, I miss you a bunch, you were a crabby rabbit but I still loved you a bunch


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six years already since you left us my little man. You were such a cute little bunny and could you ever climb up everything--no such thing as a "rabbit proof" fence where you were concerned. Sure do miss all the finny things you did too.Rest well my little guy.


----------



## MrB

Sorry to hear about you bun

We recently lost a dear friend too, I'll post about it separately

He was a lucky bunny to have someone take him in when others wouldn't - you enriched his life when he probably wouldn't have had one. Every day he was alive was a day he probably wouldn't have got otherwise


----------



## Milyvan

Stewie - If you run into Tumper over there I hope he takes you to his craisin stash in his kale fields and you both Binky free and with all the joy I witnessed when you graced me with your companionship. My sincerest empathy Ms. Nancy. (Tumper was a tiny guy in a huge ball of fur almost big enough to fit his personality as well.) Lagomorph love to you and yours....I guess even the non-furry ones.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

7 years already--doesn't seem possible. Even though you were from an accidental breeding, you turned out to be one of our cutest and looked nothing like your parents, especially your long, soft fur. Still remembering watching climb up the side of the pen and "escaping". Another week and Bambi will be 17--I wish you could have been with us this long. Rest in peace little man, you are still in our thoughts.


----------



## stevesmum

Rabbits are such special friends.


----------



## Baracuda56

Nancy im so so very sorry that Rosies pics brung up memories of Stew, i just hope they are the best of times you had with him and loving times at that. They are so special in our hearts and even though they leave us they do always have that special spot in our hearts forever and nothing can ever take that away from us. HUGS!!! Rosie says to me if you were here she would give you bunny snuggles..:hug2::angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still miss you my crabby little man


----------



## Ratsorizzo

Im so sorry for your bunny.


----------



## Milyvan

Nancy McClelland said:


> Still miss you my crabby little man


(((hugs))) I still miss Tumper but I'm sure he'll share his kale with Stew.


----------



## AmberJala

I'm so sorry for your loss. We recently lost our lion head and it hurt our hearts so deeply. Sounds like you gave Stew a happy life, and now he's hopping free, waiting to see you again one day. I truly believe that. Prayers and love!


----------



## sparkly

for me it's three hours, but also I haven't forgotten my bun of 5 yrs ago. love them all.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey!, my little buddy.


----------



## Milyvan

(((hugs))) He's playin' with Tumper right now until we get to see 'em again.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little man--still remember how you could climb up wire like a hairy spider. You were one of our cutest rescues.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there my crabby Little Man--11 years doesn't hardly seem possible. Miss you a lot and we still talk about you a lot--you were such a cute bunny. Rest in peace my little "spider-bunny".


----------



## Nancy McClelland

12 years tomorrow--wish you'd have been with longer, you were such a funny little guy. Binky free til we meet again.


----------

